# enfuse plugin



## Cerianthus (Oct 23, 2014)

I have the enfuse plugin installed but rarely use it. Recently ive been looking a  bit into the various descriptions and " manuals " on the web. 

In most of them, enfuse has a preview option. I cant find it on my plugin, am i missing something ?


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi,

The preview option created a small image which was hard to judge. Futhermore it didn't work well for Windows users since they don't have a built-in application that suitable for viewing the result.

So, I decided to remove it.

Tim


----------

